# Banks dividends



## Warren Buffet II (12 January 2005)

Hi Guys,

I am after some comments about investing in the bank sector and getting some money from their high yield dividends?

Any picks?   

Any scary ones?


----------



## stockgod (12 January 2005)

I like bendigo bank, maybe even a little over valued right now.


----------



## doctorj (12 January 2005)

In general, I believe the bank stocks may be in for a less favourable year than in the past.  Ongoing speculation of interest rate rises coupled with consolidation in the property market should affect earnings.  Furthermore, bad press regarding several of the banks unsustainable divedends along with the actual threat of reduced dividends could see a correction in general prices.

That said, I would like to quickly highlight NAB, who after the forex scandal and the much more damaging boardroom slinging match, have been recovering nicely since 08/2004.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 December 2012)

Sorry for the long delay in replying Doc.

I believe that WBC and CBA are now pick of the bunch for sentiment.

NAB is somewhat out of favour.

A higher dividend may indicate higher risk, or , a better managed company.

gg


----------



## burglar (23 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...
> NAB is somewhat out of favour. ...




After 32 years of unhurried deliberation, 
I have decided to dip once more, into Blue Chips.
NAB is my choice because: "NAB is somewhat out of favour"


----------



## sydboy007 (6 January 2013)

burglar said:


> After 32 years of unhurried deliberation,
> I have decided to dip once more, into Blue Chips.
> NAB is my choice because: "NAB is somewhat out of favour"




I think NAB bcause it's a bit unloved, or ANZ because they're getting real traction with their Asian focus.

WBC and CBA are a bit too high to offer good value now.

The regional banks are too risky for my liking.


----------



## Newbunymo (7 April 2017)

HSBC Holdings plc (ADR) with 5.8% yield
New York Community Bancorp, Inc. with 4.44% yiedl are one of the best investments for 2017.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 October 2020)

The *forecast dividend yield* table shows the current share price and the next 12 months' dividend per share. The dividend yield is based on consensus forecasts from leading brokers.

"Not surprisingly, financial services and property companies fell off the top dividend payers when COVID-19 hit, given the expectation they would preserve cash to counteract the impact of COVID-19 on their underlying businesses,” says one analyst.




The EY tables compare the top dividend-yielding companies in the S&P/ASX 100 index after the full-year 2020 reporting season (which reflects the peak six-month COVID-19 period starting in February) and what the market is expecting in the next 12 months (or the recovery period). The yields are based on six months of dividend payments.

Sectors and companies most affected by the government-ordered closure – such as shopping centres, retailers, toll roads, consumer discretionary housing and construction – “will be the first to bounce back”.


> “This can lead to the *dividend trap*,” warns an analyst. “That’s where the dividend looks terrific because the current share price has fallen significantly. If the fall is because professional investors have determined that the company profits are compromised, then there go future dividends.”[


----------



## dyna (31 October 2020)

Boy,you wouldn't be too hopeful,hunting for dividends in that lot. And that's the top 20? ANZ will look a lot worse than that next year.This week's results looked grim .Profit down over 40%,last year's 80c div  marked down to just 35.


----------

